# I have no Vacuum.



## fastfours (Mar 12, 2005)

I was told by someone who works on audis, that the set up for my brakes is rare. Instead of using vacuum for my brakes, my car uses the power steering pump. I guess its supposed to be a performance car...or to make a little more HPs. My problem is, I have a leak somewhere in the system. Dont know where yet, I just bought more fluid at the German Parts store down the road. Havent had time to check it yet. I did inspect all the lines...actually took the hoses off and checked them. Now the person at the Foriegn Car Parts store did not believe me when I said my brakes ran off the PS pump and I even used a camcorder and took some video shots of the line running to my master cylinder...(id post them but not sure how) Has anyone had any problems like mine...(er anyone have a setup like mine?







) I need to get this fixed asap...
Any Ideas, Ill check them out...Thanks...
This is an 87 Quattro 5000 S.


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: I have no Vacuum. (fastfours)*

I think you are referring to the mineral hydraulic fluid (am I right?).
If so, there are several possible sources of the leak. There are a number of hoses that lead from the reservoir to the various hydraulic system components like the pump, the pressure accumulator and the power steering rack.
This link contains a diagram of the hydraulic system.


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: I have no Vacuum. (DurtyBunny)*

chances are the leak(s) will be in the power steering rack on the tie rod boots.


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: I have no Vacuum. (fastfours)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastfours* »_I was told by someone who works on audis, that the set up for my brakes is rare. Instead of using vacuum for my brakes, my car uses the power steering pump. I guess its supposed to be a performance car...or to make a little more HPs. My problem is, I have a leak somewhere in the system. Dont know where yet, I just bought more fluid at the German Parts store down the road. Havent had time to check it yet. I did inspect all the lines...actually took the hoses off and checked them. Now the person at the Foriegn Car Parts store did not believe me when I said my brakes ran off the PS pump and I even used a camcorder and took some video shots of the line running to my master cylinder...(id post them but not sure how) Has anyone had any problems like mine...(er anyone have a setup like mine?







) I need to get this fixed asap...
Any Ideas, Ill check them out...Thanks...
This is an 87 Quattro 5000 S.

You can post pictures at photobucket.com and videos at youtube.com.
Please tell me you did not put power steering fluid in your system? The 5000s have a super high pressure system for hydraulic fluid, which is why they develop leaky seals so much. The later 200s had less pressure for this reason. It's common for the steering rack to leak too, and there are seal rebuild kits for it. 
And you're right, the hydraulic pump feeds through the clutch, steering rack, and assists your brakes. So if you are low on fluid, your steering will get really tight and your brake pedal will get really hard.


----------

